
Father and adult daughter sue feds over confiscated life savings - fortran77
https://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/ny-dea-seizure-money-life-savings-no-charges-20200116-bflclett45hfhhugmc4yupc7ji-story.html
======
masonic
(January 2020)

Money was returned over two months ago, but the case continues:

[https://reason.com/2020/03/04/dea-returns-82k-life-
savings-i...](https://reason.com/2020/03/04/dea-returns-82k-life-savings-it-
seized-from-an-elderly-pittsburgh-man-and-his-daughter/)

------
sarcasmatwork
civil forfeiture, its a way law enforcement steals from citizens that have not
been charged with a crime. Abused all the time! Congress does nothing. I hope
this case splits this abuse wide open.

[https://www.heritage.org/research/reports/2014/03/civil-
asse...](https://www.heritage.org/research/reports/2014/03/civil-asset-
forfeiture-7-things-you-should-know)

